# Advice for Applying for my Class A LTC.



## F-Bobby (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello, First off I just want to say thank you guys for having this section of your forums so that people like me can ask questions to Officers. I did a search and found a lot of good information about general Concealed Carry questions but none were the question I need to ask.

I would like to state first off that I am a civilian that is looking for this advice. I've never been charged with any crime that would perclude me from getting this. I do not have a police record, and the only thing that may or may not have any bearing on this is my questionable driving record. So now that this is out of the way.

I'm attempting to Apply for my Class A LTC in my city (Waltham) I asked a friend who I believe is on this forum (though I do not know his SN) if he could write me a letter of referance to fufill one of the three that I need for this. He told me that there was little to no chance that I was going to get this permit in this city and that they do not even allow their Police Officers to get this permit (though if I am not mistaken they are allowed to carry anyway "under the badge". If I am mistaken please let me know). When he told me this it bothered me, as I have just moved to Waltham from Newton (where also I was told it was near impossible to get a Class A. Which was a reason I was hesitant to spend the money to try in case I was rejected). 

So assuming that what he told me is not true, Or has some truth to it in that the Waltham PD does not give these out easily. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on doing anything that would help my chances of them saying yes to this. 

My Intention is to carry for personal protection and also for Range and possibly competition shooting down the line. I assume those would be the reasons to put down. But as there is also an interview involved is there anything you guys can tell me that will make it more likely for them to issue me one. As of Now I was planning on treating it like a job interview. Wearing nice clothes, making sure I look presentable and responsible for the interviewing Officer and generally having a professional appearance about me to allow the interviewing Officer to see that I am serious about the responsiblity that I am taking by asking for this permit. 

Any Advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 11-BRAVO (Jun 28, 2009)

The problem with getting a clas A LTC is that it is ultimately up to the chief of police in the town you live in. I think that most chiefs are probably reasonable about it, but I have heard horror stories also. If you have a clean record and are not known to the local police as an @hole, you should probably be ok.

If he says no to the class A, get an FID at least and join a local sportsman club with shooting range. Chances are that some of the members will be local police and maybe there you can make some connections who can put in a good word for you. Besides, with an FID you can buy the best personal defense weapon available (12 guage shotgun) you just can't carry it around.

Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

G.O.A.L.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Check out the forum over at Northeastshooters. They'll proabably be able to give you advice every step of the way, including who to contact if you want to push the ALP restriction.

Waltham is clearly a "red" town, meaning getting your LTC will probably be as difficult as you predict.

Guide to gun rights in your Massachusetts town - Northeastshooters.com


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

F-Bobby, my 2 cents- assuming that waltham does allow class A LTC you can at least do this- i had a freind who applied and got it for target range use only. When it renewed ....2-3 years later he than got it to carry. FYI- This is brockton. For Brockton you need 2 reference letter/NRA course/letter to chief for reason. there was no interview or anything like that. You fill out the paperwork and submit. One important thing and you seem to already know this is be polite to whomever at the station you encounter. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## F-Bobby (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. It looks like I'll be signing up on another forum today lol. I think that might put me past 40 different forums that I am on from Video games, to drag racing to Shooting. So many forums soo little time.


----------



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a couple of pieces of advice for you. First, be very careful with your reasons. It is easy to list legitimate things like "target" "competition" or "Protection of home" but sometimes all you are doing is giving them a list of restrictions to put on you. I wrote "All lawful Purposes" on mine and left it at that. Second, despite some popular opinion, if you meet the qualifications, it is your right under the second amendment to "keep and bear arms". Some departments will stand you up on this and they usually win just because no one wants to spend the money on an attorney to prove it. Waltham is definitely one of those towns with a strong reputation for denials with no good cause.

Someone above did mention a very good point. If your primary concern is to protect your home and your family, NOTHING beats a nice 12g shotgun for the house and all you need for that is an FID. Good luck.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Endo said:


> If your primary concern is to protect your home and your family, NOTHING beats a nice 12g shotgun for the house and all you need for that is an FID. Good luck.


You should also review this thread: http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/82135-home-defense-law.html

A lot of good info and it should be required reading.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Guide to gun rights in your Massachusetts town - Northeastshooters.com


Excellent link - thank you


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Excellent link - thank you


sgthoskins is their Gil. Thank him; it's his site.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> sgthoskins is their Gil. Thank him; it's his site.


Well, I've been tossing it around for a bit now and am considering taking the plunge. I took your link and found myself quite busy for a bit last night.


----------

